# Teaching question -- how much do you typically charge for internal classes?



## taichijon (Jul 28, 2015)

New member here from Wisconsin. I just received my black sash and teacher certification for Yang style tai chi, and am going outside of my school to start teaching. I've been talking with a local fitness club to host weekly classes in their (small) classroom, but am unsure of what to charge.

I feel like I should obviously be higher than Zumba classes (which take little to no skill) at say $5 per class, and less than Yoga classes at say $14, which are recognizable and a hot commodity. I'm just starting out teaching and tai chi is relatively unknown here, so I don't feel like I could demand high prices -- though I'd like to make a little $$ and keep this sustainable.

Also -- the club has also asked for a 40% cut to host and help with marketing, which seems high to me.

Tai chi or qigong teachers, do you have any advice on this situation? Does anyone teach at an outside venue or gym that are in a similar circumstance?  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 29, 2015)

What is your time worth? What is the instruction worth?
40% to host and market - what % would it cost to have your own facility along with utilities, business fee's, insurance, taxes, & marketing? All you have to do is show up and instruct. 
How many classes per week, how long are the classes? 
What is your projected attendance per class? 
What other weekly and/or monthly expenses will you have for instructing?
Will the fitness club do the collecting of fees or you and do the attendee pay per class, weekly, monthly? Cash, check, credit card? 
What about uniforms, sashes, testing and testing fee's if you are planning to test? Who provides them how will they be paid for and is that a part of the 40% take to the host?


----------



## Mephisto (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a similiar setup for the FMA I teach out of a boxing gym, I split everything 50/50 with the gym owner. For me it's not a bad deal. I don't pay anything out of pocket and I'm not on the hook for rent. I just split student monthly fees 50/50, and for guys that pay per individual class I don't have to share the per class charge unless I get over four students. When I was teaching out of the park I charged 50% less so I still make the same (which isn't much, but I don't really care). I find teaching out of a gym much more conducive to student learning. 

As for charge per class, I'd say it depends on how big a class is. Zumba is cheap because there are a lot of people showing up and no one gets much individual attention. Yoga and martial arts should charge more because classes are more focused on individual students. If demand is higher you can charge more, I'd look at how much classes are at other local places and choose something fair. Keeping in mind if you're just starting out and don't have much experience teaching you may not be able to charge what someone who has years of experience charges.


----------



## marques (Jul 29, 2015)

You can check the price in your and other locations just _googling_.
But in your academy is _your_ price, that you can adjust to the market and your level and marketing... (or chose arbitrary.)
I am willing to pay more for something I trust. On the other hand, is not easy to ask for more money (than others), even for something better, if the students don't see the difference (and beginners will see nothing...). Or if you do not have a strong marketing and a special character...

You know the market price. You know if you want just teach (even loosing money) or make some profit. Make _your_ price. Then you can always change according to results... (students accept easily prices going down than up, on the other hand you're just starting...)


----------



## greytowhite (Jul 30, 2015)

I charge $5/session for park meetups. My gong fu brother charges $15/session for practice in a yoga studio. That's actually how I market a lot of what I teach - Chinese yoga. More people in my community are interested in the health and mobility gains than martial ability so it allows me time to spread some neigong and those who become interested in the fighty side meet up separately.


----------



## taichijon (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the replies and perspective, everyone. This has been very helpful.



Mephisto said:


> I have a similiar setup for the FMA I teach out of a boxing gym, I split everything 50/50 with the gym owner. For me it's not a bad deal. I don't pay anything out of pocket and I'm not on the hook for rent. I just split student monthly fees 50/50, and for guys that pay per individual class I don't have to share the per class charge unless I get over four students. When I was teaching out of the park I charged 50% less so I still make the same (which isn't much, but I don't really care). I find teaching out of a gym much more conducive to student learning.



Definitely agree. Going out of a gym will be better for me and the students, so that's worth a lot to me. 40% is quite a bit, but it sounds like you and others give the gym owners more of the share. Just curious, how many students do you have?



Mephisto said:


> Keeping in mind if you're just starting out and don't have much experience teaching you may not be able to charge what someone who has years of experience charges.



Yeah, I'm definitely aware of that being very new and having to adjust prices/expectations based on that. I taught outside the school for a couple of months early this year to get my feet wet, and only got one student, but it was a great experience to go off on my own. You learn a ton by having to organize all of your curriculum and lesson plans yourself!



greytowhite said:


> I charge $5/session for park meetups. My gong fu brother charges $15/session for practice in a yoga studio. That's actually how I market a lot of what I teach - Chinese yoga. More people in my community are interested in the health and mobility gains than martial ability so it allows me time to spread some neigong and those who become interested in the fighty side meet up separately.



I like the idea of marketing it as Chinese Yoga. That might work in this area because yoga is so ubiquitous, and when I say "tai chi" people look at me funny.

I'm planning on having this class be mostly health related, with no tests. For couch potatoes, I can offer them the flexibility, balance and stress relief, and for athletes I can help them relax and focus. There may be some who are interested in the defense applications and testing, but I would have to create a separate class in that case.


----------

